# UP aqua soil, an ADA alternative



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I got some of the plant soil from the Taiwan maker. A bit smaller than the ADA AS, darker black color, less dust for sure. Does not have all the NH4, so you need to add KNO3, or if you like NH4, add some Osmocoat etc. Or add (NH4)2SO4 to your liquid mix etc. 

It's a bit harder than the ADA, but has a nicer finer look.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Good. Given that my AS Africana 'sand' went to dust after ~1.5 years and now the original AS Amazonia is following suit after 2.5 years, I am ready for something new to try.

v3


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The size is now smaller than the old UP aqua soil. 

Same nice black color, smaller grain sizing than the ADA AS, I'd say about 3-4 mm, good for finer foreground plants.

I redid a tank and did not even remove the soil recently using this product for a client. Very impressed with the lack of mess. Longevity is yet to tested, but the results so far seem much better than ADA when it comes to turning to mush/muck.

The trade off there is less NH4, but that's a simple solution to add more/KNO3 etc.

Some might suggest the harder grains are harder for plant roots to enter, but roots are pretty tough and bore right into rock. I doubt plant roots would have any problem with this, and it seems that it will hold together and last longer.

They also seem to have a better quality control system than ADA does on the soil which if viewing the past post over the years, has been variable/not without issues. I've yet to read a less than glowing review on this product line. Some in other countries have used it for about 3-4 years now without issues.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OVT said:


> Good. Given that my AS Africana 'sand' went to dust after ~1.5 years and now the original AS Amazonia is following suit after 2.5 years, I am ready for something new to try.
> 
> v3


AllSeas and Panocean should be able to get it, Marinedepot also on line.
VIV also for the glass stuff if you like the ADA line.

Much of these products have the same OEM:wink:


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

OVT said:


> Good. Given that my AS Africana 'sand' went to dust after ~1.5 years and now the original AS Amazonia is following suit after 2.5 years, I am ready for something new to try.
> 
> v3


I'd be willing to guess that it'll last just as long. Though the new Amazonia should be better.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

If the size is smaller, will it not turn to mud faster? My AquaSoil not even a year and I can see it turning into mud. I don't even uproot plants.

Can one reuse AS if you keep it constantly wet?


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to really get your hands into this stuff Tom, Still on board with testing enviroments you were planning?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, 

I've redone so many ADA AS tanks and I can tell you, this stuff is far better and makes MUCH less mess if you redo or reuse anything. Clarity is better etc.
If you uproot, you do not get nearly as much haze afterwards. I've tried many tricks to avoid the haze and the muck, but the Up Aqua stuff has not had even 1/4 the issues.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, the haze and the mud really gets annoying but I been told this is common with all nutrient substrate. I was also made to believe that AquaSoil would not turn into mush but mine is breaking down pretty fast. 

I have Flourite Red, Flourite Black and those still look brand new. Of course they both don't have any where near as much nutrients. 

Do you recap your tanks with AquaSoil? How does one rescape with mush AquaSoil?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ADA AS mush can be deep vacuumed and whatever is not siphoned off, the larger grains and fines will remain.

Any clay like chunck,s mud balls etc, those are removed by hand. Like the new bags of soil, the grains should fall between your fingers without sticking or clumping. Anything else? Toss it out.

I have a new bag of it looks like 3 different Mr Aqua plant soil products from Seven Seas, there are a few distributors like Marine depot. I spoke with John and they have a fair amount of products from them and the VIV glassware, the Mr Aqua 120 cm tanks are really cool. Not sure about the retail places selling them, but they should be able to tell folks where to get it.

My assessment is not based on sales etc, I can get ADA locally and have gotten a lot over the years. No issues with that. But if the product performs better, has less baloney on the bag about miracles, looks better, better grain size, made less mess when redoing a tank while leaving the sediment in the tank, I am game.

No, I am not/do not sell sediments. 
I never have nor ever will.

As far as inert sediment,s Black Flourite sand is still my favorite for a commercial brand. I wish they have the same thing in white and then a slight off tan white color. Some of the clay based products like Mr Aqua and the ADA have multiple colors you can buy I recall seeing in Asia and in Australia. But more the tacky colors, less of the natural colors.

Mostly I want new stuff and products that have some of the traits of the ADA AS, but not the mess. If it had higher density, the Mr Aqua soils would be prefect. Right grain size. Right color, seems to hold up better than ADA AS.

I need to do a plant growth test, but it's coming on fall here and cooler weather. 8 weeks it'll be Dec and not much light and fairly cool, so I'm not so sure outdoor or greenhouse growth studies will do.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Last year when I was looking into purchasing ADA Aquasoil, I saw this version as an option. I do recall seeing post that it broke down faster than ADA Aquasoi thoughl. Some it worked out for and others it didn't.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

The UP Aqua Aqua Sand will come in a red clay color as well, it looks like we will supplying that version to Green Leaf for sure.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I really wish there were more info on AS turning into mud. I am not looking forward to redoing a lot of tanks, expense and hassle... Bleah  Why am I feeling deceived?

v3


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Because like you, I too read about it maintaining it's shape. If I pick up a AS pebble from my tank, I can crush it with my girly hands. 

I can't do that with Seachem Flourite.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Any word on the pH buffering on the up aqua?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Because like you, I too read about it maintaining it's shape. If I pick up a AS pebble from my tank, I can crush it with my girly hands.
> 
> I can't do that with Seachem Flourite.


Any of the clay based products will do this.
They contain ferts, the inert hard products do not. They might have the chemicals in them, say like SiO2, or glass, it has O2, but try breathing glass sometime and see how much O2 you get out of it. 

If the Mr Aqua product holds up the SAME as ADA, it's still better in my view. 
They also state something I've verified with ADA and pretty much any clay based sediment, the ferts will run up for the most part after 12-18 months.
It takes balls to put the truth up there. Won me over on that marketing scheme (the truth). If it lacks the NH4, then you can heat the product a bit more to make the grains remain intact longer.

ADA turns to mush, we have hundreds of folks that have attested to this, myself included, some batches? I've gotten much longer, it depends on how you treat the replanting routines etc.

I just know after redoing a few tanks with this, vs the experiences I've had with the ADA AS at home and elsewhere, this stuff is much better over time. 

Will some folks get dogged? Maybe, but if you do several tanks with both products, now you have some statistics to back up what you say, if you only have 1 experience, well.......you really have little else to compare to, maybe you got a bad batch etc. Some folks wail on the soft sediments like these, so Black flourite sand is likely a better option.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah.. the silent of the lambs. 

Any substrate on par with ADA is good for the hobby. Us Canadians don't have many choices.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw "Mr Aqua Soil" at marine depot: $11 for 1l bag. I hope that's a typo.

v3


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OVT said:


> Just saw "Mr Aqua Soil" at marine depot: $11 for 1l bag. I hope that's a typo.
> 
> v3


Pretty pricey

I'm not going to pay that much. They need the 9 liter bags.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

I know the UP Aqua Sand (Their new soil) is pretty much impossible to get right now, but we should be getting more come November or December. That is when we will really be distributing a lot of it. As for UP Aqua Soil we won't be carrying that because the UP Aqua Sand should be better and brake down less fast so this will be what we are focusing on.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ah.. the silent of the lambs.
> 
> Any substrate on par with ADA is good for the hobby. Us Canadians don't have many choices.


Actually, Canadians are now getting a lot more choices for plant substrates, but you have to shop in the Asian district of the GTA to get them. I've seen Up Aqua Soil, ADA AS, Netlea and some others I don't know the name of cause I don't read mandarin. But one I've always wanted to try is the dupla ground which Europeans swear by.


----------



## kern (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the up aquasoil for over a year in a 90 gallon and had bad results. From the start it broke down into a fine black dust that floated around in the tank. The filter would consistently be black with dust. I would change the filter floss every few days because of the amount of breakdown. Plants were NOT frequently moved. Maybe I just got a bad batch...


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

kern said:


> I had the up aquasoil for over a year in a 90 gallon and had bad results. From the start it broke down into a fine black dust that floated around in the tank. The filter would consistently be black with dust. I would change the filter floss every few days because of the amount of breakdown. Plants were NOT frequently moved. Maybe I just got a bad batch...


That is too common with a lot of planted soils. This new UP Aqua "Aqua Sand" should fix that problem. It is a lot denser. Plus the old UP Aqua soil was made in China and it had consistency issues much like the ADA Aquasoil because it is made in China as well I believe. But this new UP Aqua "Aqua Sand" is made in Taiwan and each batch is supposed to be high quality.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I want to try: Cal Aqua Black Earth, Borneo Wild Shrimp or Plant soil, Shirakura soil, Benibachi soil and any others we can't get.


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

Can someone post a link to this soil on marinedepot or some other online store?

I have not had success with ADA Amazonia soil. After months and months, with lots of plants, the ammonia level stays above 8ppm, and not all plants survive.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> Pretty pricey
> 
> I'm not going to pay that much. They need the 9 liter bags.


I bought a larger bag of it on amazon, but I don't think it was 9 liters. It's still more expensive than ADA, but at least amazon has free shipping. They list the shipping weight as 10.6 pounds.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

9l is about 17 lbs for Aquasoil IIRC.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

The new UP Aqua "Aqua Sand" comes in a 11lb. bag. And it should start hitting stores come November or December.


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is Mr. Aqua Water Plant Soil for Aquarium


But it is not from UP Aqua. I don't think this is the one you're referring to?










Are you referring to this one from UP Aquarium Supply?


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

myhui said:


> Here is Mr. Aqua Water Plant Soil for Aquarium
> 
> 
> But it is not from UP Aqua. I don't think this is the one you're referring to?
> ...


Yeah we are talking about the UP Aqua "Aqua Sand" not the Mr. Aqua


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying.

Is this substrate self sufficient? Or should I supplement oyster shells to bring up KH and add calcium? My ADA Amazonia tank is not doing so well, with swords melting and roots not growing into the soil, and ammonia remaining above 8ppm after waiting for six weeks with lots of plants, direct sun, good water circulation, and no fish yet. I add water from my home's RO system but I suspect that water is too pure, so I plan to add oyster shells next.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

myhui said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Is this substrate self sufficient? Or should I supplement oyster shells to bring up KH and add calcium? My ADA Amazonia tank is not doing so well, with swords melting and roots not growing into the soil, and ammonia remaining above 8ppm after waiting for six weeks with lots of plants, direct sun, good water circulation, and no fish yet. I add water from my home's RO system but I suspect that water is too pure, so I plan to add oyster shells next.


That is a good question for Tom(Plantbrain), I would refer to him as he is one of the few people I sent this new substrate to to try out and see how it does.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

myhui said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Is this substrate self sufficient? Or should I supplement oyster shells to bring up KH and add calcium? My ADA Amazonia tank is not doing so well, with swords melting and roots not growing into the soil, and ammonia remaining above 8ppm after waiting for six weeks with lots of plants, direct sun, good water circulation, and no fish yet. I add water from my home's RO system but I suspect that water is too pure, so I plan to add oyster shells next.


Typically, it takes longer than 6 weeks to cycle ADA....I'd say give it another month. RO is too pure. You need to get the KH up and add fertz. If you have CO2 blast it.


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

SevenportsJohn said:


> I know the UP Aqua Sand (Their new soil) is pretty much impossible to get right now, but we should be getting more come November or December. That is when we will really be distributing a lot of it. As for UP Aqua Soil we won't be carrying that because the UP Aqua Sand should be better and brake down less fast so this will be what we are focusing on.


if you live in florida, GLA is not to far of a drive from orlando, they are big on the UP stuff


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

SevenportsJohn said:


> The UP Aqua Aqua Sand will come in a red clay color as well, it looks like we will supplying that version to Green Leaf for sure.


any idea when it will be available? I have a new tank to set up and would love to try it out


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

UDGags said:


> Typically, it takes longer than 6 weeks to cycle ADA....I'd say give it another month. RO is too pure. You need to get the KH up and add fertz. If you have CO2 blast it.


It is a low tech tank, so no co2 injection and no filter. ADA soil is meant for high tech tanks. So right there is a problem already, I suspect.

I thought fertilizers are already in the substrate? I have oyster shells on order to bring up calcium and KH.

How about I use tap water instead, but air it out to remove the chlorine before adding it to the tank? The water quality here is hard, but not too heavy on chemical additives.


----------



## dasmall1 (Oct 14, 2013)

patsplat said:


> if you live in florida, GLA is not to far of a drive from orlando, they are big on the UP stuff


You got me all excited, b/c I recently moved to Miami. But it looks more than an hour and a half drive north of Orlando  Close to the Georgia border.

It's not showing for sale on the GLA website quite yet  Tom got me all excited to try it out


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

tithra said:


> any idea when it will be available? I have a new tank to set up and would love to try it out


We are getting it in beginning of November and then it will be going out to retailers and regional distributors.



dasmall1 said:


> You got me all excited, b/c I recently moved to Miami. But it looks more than an hour and a half drive north of Orlando  Close to the Georgia border.
> 
> It's not showing for sale on the GLA website quite yet  Tom got me all excited to try it out


GLA should start to show it late November early December.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

myhui said:


> It is a low tech tank, so no co2 injection and no filter. ADA soil is meant for high tech tanks. So right there is a problem already, I suspect.
> 
> I thought fertilizers are already in the substrate? I have oyster shells on order to bring up calcium and KH.
> 
> How about I use tap water instead, but air it out to remove the chlorine before adding it to the tank? The water quality here is hard, but not too heavy on chemical additives.


The substrate only contains nutrients for roots, not for absorption by leaves and stems. But if it's low tech, biological waste should be enough.


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> The substrate only contains nutrients for roots, not for absorption by leaves and stems. But if it's low tech, biological waste should be enough.


I'm planning to throw out the ADA soil and start over.

Should I get the UP Aqua substrate and add some oyster shells, and that's it? My sunlight, water circulation, and UV sterilizer are all in place and working well.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

myhui said:


> I'm planning to throw out the ADA soil and start over.
> 
> Should I get the UP Aqua substrate and add some oyster shells, and that's it? My sunlight, water circulation, and UV sterilizer are all in place and working well.


How many water changes have you been doing?


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> How many water changes have you been doing?


I first soaked the soil with pump running for a week, no plants, full water level, in the ADA 60-P, then did 1/4 water change about once a week after putting in the plants. Initially the grass and micro swords did the best. The crypts did the worst. The big swords were barely OK. All water changes used my home-based RO system.

Am I supposed to do many, large percentage water changes during the start up phase? I naively thought the plants will soak up the ammonia, but they never did, and two weeks ago on a very hot day the tank probably went toxic and had a huge algae bloom, so now, after removing some dead plants, and doing more water changes, the tank is less stocked than before, and I still have algae everywhere, even though I try to skim them off the plants as much as I can. Some swords have turned transparent and died. The crypts are all dead and removed.

I would like to rescue the tank, but I'm also thinking of using Dry Start Method to start over again.

I didn't cover the soil with anything. Maybe that was no good? I also mixed the soil with some of the sand from ADA, and the whole substrate rests on a thin layer of sand. Maybe that layering is backwards. Soil should go in the bottom, then sand goes on top.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah if you don't do daily or bi-daily large water changes the ammonia levels can become toxic.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm excited to try the red clay one in a new tank...Sounds like a good xmas gift to myself.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

myhui, use tap for the 1st 1-2 months for the water changes if you use the ADA. Then use the RO/mix/blend thereafter.

You are just wasting the RO water otherwise for the start up phase.


----------



## myhui (Jan 17, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> myhui, use tap for the 1st 1-2 months for the water changes if you use the ADA. Then use the RO/mix/blend thereafter.
> 
> You are just wasting the RO water otherwise for the start up phase.


I see. Thanks Tom. I just started reading your book, and have signed up for your paid forum over on the Barr Report under the same user name.

Here are two videos taken a week apart:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mmyhui/videos

The newer video doesn't look good, and now there are even fewer plants in the tank since some have died and I've had to remove them. I'm not going to add fish yet, if ever, since ammonia level is still too high, plus the plants aren't doing well.

Did I make an irreversible mistake by mixing the ADA Amazonia soil with their Power Sand at the start? (4 parts soil, 1 part sand) The plants aren't growing roots, and I suspect the soil is just too loose due to the sand in between the soil.

The tank gets 3 hours of direct sunlight every day. Is that far too much for a low tech tank still in the early stages of cycling and with not enough plants (since some plants died, not because I didn't start off with enough plants at the beginning) and no fish, hence no waste for plants to absorb?

I've started doing 1/3 water changes bi-weekly, using my own RO water. I hope I can rescue this tank, and eventually get it ready for fish.

I have ordered a bag of crushed oyster shells and plan to sprinkle them into the soil.

I'll do what I can to rescue this tank, unless you tell me the soil is simply no good since it's mixed with too much sand. At the same time, I'll start growing my Hemianthus Callitrichoides "mats" based on your thread back in 2008 on an empty acrylic tank in the same location, and eventually that'll be my main tank and I'll transfer what I can from this 60-P to there.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Any updates on the soil Tom?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The plants may not have done well due to the new aquasoil leaching and burning the roots. a typical sign of this is seeing crypts melt. your amazon swords are exhibiting yellowing which may show sign of iron deficiency.

There's no problem mixing powersand and aquasoil as its meant to be capped. Over time with replanting and such it will tend to break through the cap. Why do you suspect a problem associated with this combination?

There a lot of algae growing on the glass so either the light intensity or duration is also a problem. There's quite a few things that need adjustment in this tank.



myhui said:


> I see. Thanks Tom. I just started reading your book, and have signed up for your paid forum over on the Barr Report under the same user name.
> 
> Here are two videos taken a week apart:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Yo, Tom This is way off subject, but I noticed you posted so I thought I would catch your attention. I have someone telling me that, Co2, lighting, ferts are not really the underlying reasons behind algae control. They said, " Good plant growth suppresses the algae, but it isn't really the plant growth doing it." So some underlying factor that is really doing it? They said we focus way too much on Co2,lighting and ferts and not enough on water movement and filtration. They said those are the real factors in algae control and that algae shouldn't be seen as the enemy. Which I don't believe it is. All of the methods we use to keep algae at bay are supposedly the superficial ways and not really addressing the true reason on how to keep it at bay or why it is being kept at bay. I know you are an algae expert so is this true? Some of it not all of it. Any articles that you could point me towards. Ecology/carbon cycle/bacteria etc... The more in depth and scientific the better. I am searching for the truth. Thanks, Dave.







plantbrain said:


> Well,
> 
> I've redone so many ADA AS tanks and I can tell you, this stuff is far better and makes MUCH less mess if you redo or reuse anything. Clarity is better etc.
> If you uproot, you do not get nearly as much haze afterwards. I've tried many tricks to avoid the haze and the muck, but the Up Aqua stuff has not had even 1/4 the issues.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ I read that too, it's more focus on the beneficial bacteria. Like having a really good colony of them. 

It's a long read, yeah.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

h4n said:


> Any updates on the soil Tom?


You can get the soil now through www.greenleafaquariums.com


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding it on their website. What's it listed under?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

search soil on their home page.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's pretty costly unfortunately. 
As much if not more than ADA.
Till that's addressed, it's going to be tough to sell.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I had been holding out for this for some time. It ends up being within a few dollars with shipping between Up Aqua Sand from GLA and Aqual Soil from AFA for 3-5 bags. I also live in Ohio so shipping from AFA is ridiculous. 

The UP Aqua Sand is 5 kg and the Aqua Soil is 9 liters, so I was wondering which would provide more coverage as they are measuring weight vs volume.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

GreenLeaf would do us a big favor if they would put the volume of soil in each 5 kg bag on their website. We use substrate by volume, not by weight.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> GreenLeaf would do us a big favor if they would put the volume of soil in each 5 kg bag on their website. We use substrate by volume, not by weight.


A bag of Aqua Sand is about 8-9 liters. It isn't labeled that but that is about what it comes out to.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> GreenLeaf would do us a big favor if they would put the volume of soil in each 5 kg bag on their website. We use substrate by volume, not by weight.



It is on their website...."Size: 9L, 22lbs"

http://greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-substrate/up-aqua-soil-substrate.html


Although the item is still listed as out of stock


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It looks better than ADA AS.

If the price is less than ADA AS, then you have something, but if it's near 39.99 for 9 liter volume..........

I can weigh both bags and measure the volume also, I have bags of each sitting here.

It looks like the Mr Aqua is less than the ADA AS 9 liter bag.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

UDGags said:


> It is on their website...."Size: 9L, 22lbs"
> 
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-substrate/up-aqua-soil-substrate.html
> 
> ...


That doesn't make sense, because 22 lb is almost 10 kg. 

Trying to do research on how much 9L of ADA AS weighs and it's hard to find something conclusive, though most of what I found was significantly more than 5kg.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree...I just quoted what their website said. The link has since been taken down by Greenleaf anyways...must have seen it was wrong.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> It looks better than ADA AS.
> 
> If the price is less than ADA AS, then you have something, but if it's near 39.99 for 9 liter volume..........
> 
> ...


Aquasoil Amazonia seems to be selling for around $60 a 9 liter bag now! If that is a typical price, then UP Aqua is much cheaper.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Aquasoil Amazonia seems to be selling for around $60 a 9 liter bag now! If that is a typical price, then UP Aqua is much cheaper.


Where are you seeing this? The price for AquaSoil is around 40 - 45 online and locally. I didn't even know GLA released the price for this UP Aqua, how do you know it's "much" cheaper? It's going to hard to convince people to switch if the price are similar.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> Aquasoil Amazonia seems to be selling for around $60 a 9 liter bag now! If that is a typical price, then UP Aqua is much cheaper.


AS from AFA is $55 with shipping, and Up aqua sand is $53, at least to me. For 3 bags, ADA and Up aqua are both $145. However, you can also get them for $40 in stores, if you live close by. 

I think the real difference will come in the amounts in each. I think, from my research, that the 5kg bag has significantly less than the 9L AS. Plus, I'm not convinced that it's of the same quality.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Google ADA Aquasoil and look at the Amazon.com prices - around $60 per 9 liter, with shipping included.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=680 (Look at the price here!! I assume it isn't a typo.

So, $60 per 9 Liter isn't necessarily a typical price. If you live in San Francisco or within 50 miles or so, it appears to be dirt cheap at Aqua Forest.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Any word on the volume of this 5kg bag?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Any word on the volume of this 5kg bag?


I email GLA he said a bag of UP Aqua soil is about 7Liters.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

h4n said:


> I email GLA he said a bag of UP Aqua soil is about 7Liters.


Aqua soil or Aqua sand? Because they're two different things. Also in another topic Sevenports implied that it's less than 7L:



SevenportsJohn said:


> 4-5 bags depending on how thick you want it. But also you have to figure how long other soils last and then figure in the cost to change it out more frequently than the Aqua Sand.* So you may buy 2-3 bags of Amazonia to Aqua Sand's 4-5*, But you will have to replace the other soils more often. It should balance out. Not to mention the benefits of your soil not turning to dust and getting all over your plants every time you stir the water a little bit.


Can anyone else measure the volume to confirm or deny that claim?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I only see the Up aqua sand in there substrate section for sale.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

so what is the latest news about this new stuff? i can get both ada and aqua sand locally so shipping is no problem for me. will be setting up new tank and i would like to know if the aqua sand is way to go.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me? I'd go Aquasoil. Especially if it's a new tank and you can get it shipped to you easily/buy it locally.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Aqua sand has half the amount for the same price, and definitely is not twice as good as aquasoil.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any new comments/experiences with the new up aqua sand? I was going to order a bag from GLA but noticed it is only a 5kg bag. Did anyone ever find out the volume?


----------



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good online source for Up Aqua Aquasand - shipping to Texas?


----------



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

Update: just got a 5 kg bag from Amazon. Looks like a good product - very uniform grains. I will be rescaping with it sometime in December.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

natiedean24 said:


> Update: just got a 5 kg bag from Amazon. Looks like a good product - very uniform grains. I will be reshaping with it sometime in December.


Link? I suck at searching. :[


----------

